# goannas



## Kracken (Jan 31, 2013)

- - - Updated - - -







- - - Updated - - -


----------



## dozerman (Jan 31, 2013)

Great photos, beautiful monitors


----------



## MathewB (Jan 31, 2013)

Do you keep Perenties_?_


----------



## Tristis (Jan 31, 2013)

yes there all very nice, do u have any enclousre pics?


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Jan 31, 2013)

Are you by any chance hording yellow ackies? Chestbrah reporting in


----------



## Kracken (Jan 31, 2013)

of course i am


----------



## Dendrobates (Jan 31, 2013)

None of those are actually his, they are all in situ wild shots.


----------



## Kracken (Jan 31, 2013)

hahaha

- - - Updated - - -



MathewB said:


> Do you keep Perenties_?_



i do

- - - Updated - - -



Tristis said:


> yes there all very nice, do u have any enclousre pics?


 
i dont............ i can later though


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice monitors mate. Loving the ackie.


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice would love some enclosure pics aswell just to e annoying


----------



## mrkos (Jan 31, 2013)

Is that 4th pic a kimbo or a really exceptional looking for of tristis?


----------



## Kracken (Jan 31, 2013)

tristis


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jan 31, 2013)

Damn that's a sweet looking tristis. You breed them I'm hoping?


----------



## Demansiaphile (Feb 1, 2013)

V. mitchelli (male) by J. Kelk, on Flickr


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 1, 2013)

How goes "Goblin"?


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice mitchelli Jannico, good to see you posting some more pics of him.


----------



## Kracken (Feb 1, 2013)

Good richard, I'll try and get some pics up, i also have that pic of sonny i was ment to post to you


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 1, 2013)

Since this is a goanna thread I will put up some spotted tree's tomorrow


----------



## mitch_hynes (Feb 1, 2013)

Kracken said:


> View attachment 279925
> 
> 
> View attachment 279926
> ...


 what is the second one from the end? the one curled up in your hand??


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 1, 2013)

mitch_hynes said:


> what is the second one from the end? the one curled up in your hand??



Varanus Acanthurus


----------



## RobynTRR (Feb 3, 2013)

Lots of great lizards here!


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, outstanding.
Would like to see Goblin again.


----------



## Jacknife (Feb 3, 2013)

Thats one awesome Bells Phase!


----------



## PieBald (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice lizards! Love the lacies


----------

